# OEM spark plugs



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I did a search and for some reason I'm coming up empty. I'm doing my 40k service soon by myself and I want to replace the spark plugs. Does anybody know what the OEM plugs are for the 2.0T? It's a 2012 if that matters. The engine is stock. Not looking to upgrade. I just want to use OEM stuff


----------



## yyj3869 (Jul 4, 2013)

Scoper50 said:


> I did a search and for some reason I'm coming up empty. I'm doing my 40k service soon by myself and I want to replace the spark plugs. Does anybody know what the OEM plugs are for the 2.0T? It's a 2012 if that matters. The engine is stock. Not looking to upgrade. I just want to use OEM stuff


I think dealership recommend replacing spark plugs at 60k..


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. i get most of vw maintenance parts from gilotin661 here on the vortex (works at an audi/vw dealer) .. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6982998-FS-New-and-Used-Parts-for-FSI-TSI-North-NJ (pm him with what you need) ... usually, any vag vendor site (try ecs .. https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/Spark_Plugs/) has the stock and upgrade plugs .. you could also check with your local dealer, they tend to be competitive .. good luck!


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

yyj3869 said:


> I think dealership recommend replacing spark plugs at 60k..



I'm aware. But I'm doing it at 40k.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

06H-905-621

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/Spark_Plugs/ES2539573/


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't think you guys are understanding the question. What company makes the OEM plugs? I'm just assuming it's Bosch.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think you asked that in your original post, you simply asked what the original plugs were, we gave you a part number. If you want to go OEM what does it matter who makes it, just pay the useless premium and move on with your life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

jcoleman_11 said:


> I don't think you asked that in your original post, you simply asked what the original plugs were, we gave you a part number. If you want to go OEM what does it matter who makes it, just pay the useless premium and move on with your life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting a little snippy aren't we? Sorry, I didn't ask specifically for a brand name in the original post, but I thought it was implied. The reason this is important is because I want to buy them at a local auto parts store to avoid paying shipping costs.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well if you're getting them at a local auto parts store then they're not gonna be OEM. Just go with NGK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Just replaced them on my 2012 CC. 

I ordered OE plugs from the VW dealer (P/N 06H 905 601A, box of 4) and they are NGK. Box is branded Volkswagen, but also lists the NGK P/N of PFR7S8EG. 

I ordered NGK Laser Platinum direct for my 2007 Passat on Amazon and they have the same NGK part number.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Well if you're getting them at a local auto parts store then they're not gonna be OEM. Just go with NGK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you figure? You think Volkswagen makes their own spark plugs? I'm not looking for spark plugs with the VW logo on them. I'm just trying to figure out what they are


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

randyvr6 said:


> Just replaced them on my 2012 CC.
> 
> I ordered OE plugs from the VW dealer (P/N 06H 905 601A, box of 4) and they are NGK. Box is branded Volkswagen, but also lists the NGK P/N of PFR7S8EG.
> 
> I ordered NGK Laser Platinum direct for my 2007 Passat on Amazon and they have the same NGK part number.


Thank you! Exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well exactly that. If they're not from the dealership with the VW badge on them they're not OEM. But obviously VW doesn't make their own spark plugs. Again, get the NGK iridium plugs, that's what literally everyone runs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Well exactly that. If they're not from the dealership with the VW badge on them they're not OEM. But obviously VW doesn't make their own spark plugs. Again, get the NGK iridium plugs, that's what literally everyone runs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are OEM. Volkswagen uses this exact NGK plug in the engine from the factory. Who cares if it doesn't have a VW logo on it or that it doesn't come from a dealership. The part number is still the same. You're really splitting hairs here.


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

I think VW recommends them being replaced at 60k


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

What a mess this thread is hahahaha.

Let me re-write the OP to get the answer you wanted:

What is the OEM recommended or equivalent part number for spark plugs that I can purchase through a local auto parts store, online, or dealership?

I will be replacing my spark plugs early as a preventative measure (40k now, factory recommends 60K).

Also, the correct answer is NGK PFR7S8EG.

Some light reading if you please: http://www.hstuning.com/blog/uncate...e-spark-plug-options-for-the-fsi-tsi-engines/


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

specialagentperry said:


> I think VW recommends them being replaced at 60k


I'm aware of this. I'm doing it at 40k anyway. If you would have actually read the thread you would have seen that somebody already said that.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

flipflp said:


> What a mess this thread is hahahaha.
> 
> Let me re-write the OP to get the answer you wanted:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good read


----------

